# Your Avatar



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

*Is it a picture of you in your avatar or is it a picture of someone or something else*​
Yes its me 9172.80%No its a picture of someone or something else3427.20%


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it a picture of you in your avatar or is it a picture of someone or something else

If it is someone or something else why do you have it?

I will start I have a fluffy kitten rocking out with a set of headphones because it might just cheer someone up when they see it :bounce:

Poll to follow.........................


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

It is me in my avi and the best pic I could find.


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> It is me in my avi and the best pic I could find.


And such a nice picture as well Gem


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Me and the skeleton in my Mum's hall


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes its me in my avi!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep, its me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mines definitely me, lol - i wont post a real pic yet as 27%bf lol, but droppin daily - maybe when im down to less than 20 ill post one!


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

not me, but thought it'd get a laugh or two, and i'm also a bit of a perv


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> And such a nice picture as well Gem


Ha ha Fvck off with the sarcasm!!! The pic makes me laugh thats all


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Ha ha Fvck off with the sarcasm!!! The pic makes me laugh thats all


just as long as you don't sneeze


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its me.....l really am that ugly...


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> It is me in my avi and the best pic I could find.


That corks up the nose avi gives me a giggle every time I see it.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

yep its all me


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats me

<

<

<


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> yep its all me


all you????????????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Thats me
> 
> <
> 
> ...


looking skinny m8 lol jk


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tis I...


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yes it me

And not the spotter :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

me, if I were going to pick a randomer then it'd be someone a lot bigger lol


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Ha ha Fvck off with the sarcasm!!! The pic makes me laugh thats all


I was not being sarcastic I was just paying you a complement:whistling:


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

steve1234567890 said:


> just as long as you don't sneeze


Yeah it could blow my tiny female brains out my ears Pmsl!!!



Squeeeze said:


> That corks up the nose avi gives me a giggle every time I see it.


Me too!!! I love this pic!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mine is of a 15 year old filipino boy!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2004mark said:


> me, if I were going to pick a randomer then it'd be someone a lot bigger lol


Mate you need to get your kite looked at its all blurred !


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> Yeah it could blow my tiny female brains out my ears Pmsl!!!
> 
> Me too!!! I love this pic!!!


It's the deadpan expression that does it :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> all you????????????


ok if you're gonna call me out ..

i photoshopped the glasses on


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> looking skinny m8 lol jk


Was a natty then before I even started training :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate you need to get your kite looked at its all blurred !


Yon need to borrow bizzlewoods glasses mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

always me in the avvy.

There is a feeling that is a recurrent topic of convo on UKM that as it is a bb forum and people are given to talking themselves up at times, banging on about their lifts, diet, progress, physique that they should at least have a pic of themselves up.

I don't always agree with it unless someone is putting others down, really giving it the big one at everything etc.

there have been cases of ****ing muppets talking sh1t and when a pic appears they look like **** too.

there are exceptions with guys like MARS1969 who is a pukka guru, gives excellent advice, no pic in his avvy

I think it is at least nice to see who you are talking to rather than some sh1t giff personally


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

it's me, the only pic of me that I actually like


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Yon need to borrow bizzlewoods glasses mate


Is his face not blurred to you ??


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i normally use my own pic, but sometimes i might stick a classic actor like cary grant or paul newman in there, depends on my mood

i don't buy into the whole, 'you have no credibility if you're avvy isn't you' crap, your advice and knowledge should speak for itself


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Second that on mars uriel, patient as well.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

mars has helped me out too, v knowledgable in matter of the roid.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i normally use my own pic, but sometimes i might stick a classic actor like cary grant or paul newman in there, depends on my mood
> 
> i don't buy into the whole, 'you have no credibility if you're avvy isn't you' crap, your advice and knowledge should speak for itself


how can people believe in what you advise if you cant see the results of the advice ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if you don't like showing your face, a pic of an arm or quad shows you train too and is inconspicious enough


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah its me.

Old photo though


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Is his face not blurred to you ??


Yeah :laugh:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> how can people believe in what you advise if you cant see the results of the advice ?


there's a pic in my profile anyway, but that isn't even the point.

i don't claim to be an expert anyway, i can only say what's worked for me, and if someone doesn't believe me, i don't care.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

gemilky69 said:


> Is his face not blurred to you ??


You're right mate, I blured it. Don't really want clients/colleagues identifying me as I've used the username on other sites over the years... so you can give bizz his specks back.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Not me... However, It maintains my anonymity.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Its me.....l really am that ugly...


and fat


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> and fat


Yeah but at least my guns are LEAN !


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah but at least my guns are LEAN !


so are these


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Of course


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Yeah but at least my guns are LEAN !


so are mine cough cough


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> always me in the avvy.
> 
> There is a feeling that is a recurrent topic of convo on UKM that as it is a bb forum and people are given to talking themselves up at times, banging on about their lifts, diet, progress, physique that they should at least have a pic of themselves up.
> 
> ...


Well thats the last fookin "I LOVE URIEL" Tshirt pic i pose for you in then lol....

And my avvi is me im afraid lol... i know fvckin magnificent i am !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I might post one up on a thread soon then rather than my avi, at least that way not everyone will look at it lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I might post one up on a thread soon then rather than my avi, at least that way not everyone will look at it lol.


get one posted ffs, dont be shy mate want to see how ugly you are too lol !!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

It Is me when I had first started training. I will have to update it as I have a bit more muscle and some extra fat now. lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

flapjack said:


> It Is me when I had first started training. I will have to update it as I have a bit more muscle and some extra fat now. lol.


did you take your avi pic whilst on the sun mate lol !!!


----------



## boxer1 (Oct 31, 2010)

yes its me

<


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Uriel said:


> always me in the avvy.
> 
> there are exceptions with guys like MARS1969 who is a pukka guru, gives excellent advice, no pic in his avvy
> 
> I think it is at least nice to see who you are talking to rather than some sh1t giff personally


 mars1960s advice has been invaluable to me and no doubt a lot of others,but who is MARS1969?:laugh:His younger brother.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> get one posted ffs, dont be shy mate want to see how ugly you are too lol !!!


I Am certainly not putting my face on, all the training in the world can't sort that out


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Is it a picture of you in your avatar or is it a picture of someone or something else
> 
> If it is someone or something else why do you have it?
> 
> ...


amazing avi mate :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

who else is it going to be ?? yes its me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Well thats the last fookin "I LOVE URIEL" Tshirt pic i pose for you in then lol....
> 
> And my avvi is me im afraid lol... i know fvckin magnificent i am !!!


mate i was flattered

ref YOU - obviously if you have a face like a pigs @rse in a bear trap = we don't mind a giff lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I really don't know how to answer the question..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gearchange said:


> *mars1960s* advice has been invaluable to me and no doubt a lot of others,but who is MARS1969?:laugh:His younger brother.


no that dude talks out his @rse - his young brother is pukka lol

(smart ass)


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I've trimmed my hair a little and now wear pink knickers but hell yeah, it's me


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes it is me,i'm far to vain to post pic of someone else in my avy


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> amazing avi mate :thumb:


Thank you Sir


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine is a cartoon I found on the web. (I am bald and old though)

Too be honest I don't want to have my photo on a site where I'm talking about gear etc.

In real life I choose who I talk about that with.

I don't see a problem, with no photos as long as your not trying to be something your not.

Nowhere on this forum will you find me claiming to look the bollox or to be in tip top condition.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how do u insert ur own photo?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine fairly obviously isnt me but kind of personifies me which is why i like it. Monged out on caffeine after 5 strong coffees, messed up hair, tired, he looks a student too which is a bonus, generally just fits me pretty well :laugh:

I dont post a pic of myself as i dont have much to show off :laugh: could do a pic of my bicep if my fecking webcam would cooperate :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> how do u insert ur own photo?


Analy !!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine is of a donkey I found....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greenspin said:


> Mine is of a donkey I found....


Even a DONKEY wouldnt sport that haircut !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes it's me


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is from a Muay Thai website because i do it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

for any1 whos remotely interested


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> View attachment 53762


Why are you sideways ?

Were you drunk ?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> how do u insert ur own photo?


Thats Jugganaut from X-men isnt it? I cant remember being 8 years old terribly well :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

fatmanstan! said:


> for any1 whos remotely interested


Did you have to take the picture laying down


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Even a DONKEY wouldnt sport that haircut !


And so you are saying the cat has no teeth?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Best I could do with the help provided - analy???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Best I could do with the help provided - analy???


You asked how to inset a pic...it was my idea of humour...


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Its me!! Mmmm Pimms!

x


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

pickle21 said:


> Its me!! Mmmm Pimms!
> 
> x


hubba hubba :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You asked how to inset a pic...it was my idea of humour...


I know darling x


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> hubba hubba :whistling:


Why thank you..... Fry ;-)

x


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

its me in mine, pic taken in may last year!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gumballdom said:


> its me in mine, pic taken in may last year!


what happened to the rest of your car bro? lol


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup it's me just before Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

It is me in my avvy. Taken about 5 months ago so should probably update with a new one.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Uriel said:


> what happened to the rest of your car bro? lol


 :lol:


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

yep its a photo of me with Boris before he was arrested for international steroid smuggling!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Syko said:


> Yes it me
> 
> And not the spotter :lol:


I always thought yr a spotter:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Me

Ninja


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine taken last August.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> did you take your avi pic whilst on the sun mate lol !!!


Taken after a 2 week holiday in Chernobyl


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rotsocks said:


> Mine taken last August.


lookin good mate,nice and lean,sort of thing im looking

for this summer.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Mine is of a nice bit of a__ much better to look @ than me :lol: but mine is on my profile page plus my guns are in my album:thumbup1:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes it's me in my avatar looking cheerful for a change!


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

<--- Mines of me


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

the 3 stone embarrasment is me at the time it was taken yeh unfortunately


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone else...


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yep me in my avi..... I often thought the one's with gif's were too embarrassed to show a real pic of themselves.....I could of course be wrong, but, I'm still yet to be proven otherwise:whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rossco700 said:


> Yep me in my avi..... I often thought the one's with gif's were too embarrassed to show a real pic of themselves.....I could of course be wrong, but, I'm still yet to be proven otherwise:whistling:


im embarrased but i couldnt give 2 fcks either way.


----------



## Rossco700 (Oct 10, 2009)

the difference is mate, the ones talking complete sh1te do give 2 fcks, hence give it big guns advice etc and no pic...... or cant answer simple genuine questions or offer benefits of wisdom lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rossco700 said:


> the difference is mate, the ones talking complete sh1te do give 2 fcks, hence give it big guns advice etc and no pic...... or cant answer simple genuine questions or offer benefits of wisdom lol


you gotta point i suppose i know what your saying, sometimes i wonder if its me who talks complete sh1te being paranoid as i am though, i always try my best to stick to only what i have done though. I cannot lead anyone further than i have gone myself.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Mines is all me.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

We are all egoentrics.


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Me of course, still cant afford colour yet tho.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I like to swap mine around, sometimes a pic of me, sometimes one from the various bits of work I'm doing / done. Might change it now actually


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rossco700 said:


> Yep me in my avi..... I often thought the one's with gif's were too embarrassed to show a real pic of themselves.....I could of course be wrong, but, I'm still yet to be proven otherwise:whistling:


I not confident enough to put it as my avi but I posted one in this thread!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

RAZORBLADE was genuine, he had a great physique but all you jealous fvckers couldnt handle it. Got him banned


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im not as skinny as I was though, think that was taken in May sometime, could be worse considering i was only 8.9 stone last January.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I did have a pic of me but it wasn't particularly clear so removed if my current avi thats more appropriate for me. I have pics up elsewhere but don't really need them as I don't give much advice. There are far more knowledgeable folks on here than me so leave it to the experts.

I think this site is far too hung up on whether your avi is you or not, we all gotta start somewhere. Good advice is good advice, and vice versa, regardless of a pic.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yep that's me

Hanx

Jake Burns


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Its me, gotta make the most of it i may never get in that shape again!!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

My avvy isn't me. It's a pic of the wife


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> My avvy isn't me. It's a pic of the wife


We're not stupid Rob...

If it was you you'd be smoking your pipe !!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

yes, its me in my avi


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> yes, its me in my avi


Really ?

I must say that has come as quite a shock to ALL OF US !!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

:innocent:

I know not what you mean baby:laugh:

(you wouldn't believe the amount of people who ask though...they clearly must be new round these parts lol)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ser said:


> :innocent:
> 
> I know not what you mean baby:laugh:
> 
> (you wouldn't believe the amount of people who ask though...they clearly must be new round these parts lol)


Clearly very naive,

May god have mercy on there souls...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ser said:


> :innocent:
> 
> I know not what you mean baby:laugh:
> 
> (you wouldn't believe the amount of people who ask though...they clearly must be new round these parts lol)


I like the use of the red sentence! :laugh: What parts might that be? :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greenspin said:


> I like the use of the red sentence! :laugh: What parts might that be? :whistling:


See you dont even to put a worm on it, just dangle the hook and here they come...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha, if it dangles I definitely wont be coming.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

My Avatar always used to be me but I just changed it for my Mrs!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

<<me


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep tis me, took Wednesday


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep - my pic is me


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Me...( today..lol )


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

yep its me , got me thinking now I wana change it getting bored of it.


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

yes it me.got it cause it was the morning of my first show.to be fair its the best iv ever looked...............oh and it done show my ugly mug lol!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Its me, gotta make the most of it i may never get in that shape again!!!


That is awesome shape you were in there.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Mines is just a picture of some gay guy from a gay only BB comp in Kazakstan or some place


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Mines is just a picture of some gay guy from a gay only BB comp in Kazakstan or some place


thought so as the guy in that pic has shlt legs


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Well that is me in my Avi, but my brother and friend are also there.

I'm the one holding the lighter, my brother is in the blue trousers and my friend is in the white trousers.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Well that is me in my Avi, but my brother and friend are also there.
> 
> I'm the one holding the lighter, my brother is in the blue trousers and my friend is in the white trousers.


hahaha that made me laugh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine is me after a sunbed session


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

akalatengo said:


> hahaha that made me laugh


Happy days least someone got a laugh out of it. :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Mine is me after a sunbed session


nice hat


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Mine is me after a sunbed session


Nice hips fella.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Lousy_Bastard said:


> Nice hips fella.


forget the hips look at how the cheeks caresses the sink

brb in 20 mins


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


> forget the hips look at how the cheeks caresses the sink
> 
> brb in 20 mins


My god I didn't notice that, good spy.

Right I'm off to the the sitting room I'll be back in 47 seconds.

I hear you ask why the sitting room?

Well there are curtains in there for the wipe afterwards. :laugh:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Yep, that is me although it was taken over 12 months ago iirc, will put a new one up when I look better; given all the pigging out I did over xmas that may be some time :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> always me in the avvy.
> 
> There is a feeling that is a recurrent topic of convo on UKM that as it is a bb forum and people are given to talking themselves up at times, banging on about their lifts, diet, progress, physique that they should at least have a pic of themselves up.
> 
> ...


agree with this post so i have only ever had pics of me in my av


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

No that isn't me


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> No that isn't me


But is that your penis?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> No that isn't me


your avvy always makes me laugh 10 seconds in


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

it is me with my eldest lad


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine at the min is me and the gf, but I always have pics of me for my avi


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just me in the avi


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Mine is of some swimmer dude


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Mine is of some swimmer dude


Classic swimmer dude....Get it right J.....


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

It's of me. I changed it after some recent moans.

Until very recently I had my shark logo in there which I love. Whenever I see it, it always makes me question the intensity at which I am and have been deploying, and drives me to work harder.

I really don't mind what is in avis, as I usually do not have them visible anyhow. They are too prone to display things I do not want to see or show misleading pictures and use up unnecessary bandwidth [iMHO]

J


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

aha!

mine is me before my morning cardio


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

<<<<sorry to say it, but thats me.........


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes, this is me.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

and this is me...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's me


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I just put something funny up as I have nothing to show off...yet!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

craftybutcher said:


> I just put something funny up as I have nothing to show off...yet!


its not really funny tho is it?

that is really my bottom


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Well it is actually.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

craftybutcher said:


> Well it is actually.


i suppose its alright


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

craftybutcher said:


> Well it is actually.


I found it funny  I also like this

http://store.theonion.com/product/didnt-mean-to-lead-you-on,374/


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Captain Hero said:


> I found it funny  I also like this
> 
> http://store.theonion.com/product/didnt-mean-to-lead-you-on,374/


id say thats less funny


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> its not really funny tho is it?
> 
> that is really my bottom


You could have wiped it though mate? :laugh:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

all me


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> You could have wiped it though mate? :laugh:


can you see poo?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep, tis me and my baby hiding behind my trap


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> can you see poo?


Does a brown stripe count?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Yep, it's me at my debut competition deadlifting 260kg.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Yep 'tis me


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Does a brown stripe count?


  im usually good at wiping too


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

yes its me guys.the the governator has come to uk muscle

eat your coco puffs and do steroids,you should look like me in no time .


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

yep thats me alrite!


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes its me....all my avatars are of me and they are all recent ones.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The avatar I had was of me last year, about September maybe? But, in my blog I have some of me current! My current avatar, is perhaps a drawing I intuitively drew of me in old age.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

moi


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yes, as hard as it may be to believe, that is me.

u jelly?


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

yes it's the top half of my head


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, this is me - ready to go to a haloween party - I don't always look like this!


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

yes me


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

me too...


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just me.


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

apple said:


> me too...


Ouch, look at those veins.


----------



## Kaleem (Apr 25, 2010)

< Me


----------

